# What to use . . .



## Spacewalker5 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello, As usual I'm new to this forum so Hi.
My experience is in Theatre for about 8 years, mainly technical but have been known to act here and there I also run recording 2 studios, a live theater (sound and lighting), and run the Audio at my church. I currently run Behringer, Mackie, and Allen & Heath boards 6 ch to 48 ch.

My question is this, I ran into this guy who uses a yellow tape for his boards, it leaves no residue (spl?), and the same strip can be moved several times and it does not lose it's grip. I think he said somthing about it being a "teflon" tape but I have not been able to find somthing like it yet and I am not able to contact him. Any suggestions as to what this might be called or your suggestions as to what to use to mark a multi use board?

By the way thanks for the great forum site it really seems to have some great info!

Thanks


----------



## ship (Mar 8, 2004)

There is a high temperature electrical teflon tape on the market, and it probably would not leave a residue but might be hard to write on. Actually there is lots of teflon tape on the market for different applications. Start with 76495a51 from mcmaster.com and open up to the next two pages of info. What works best is a question.

I would use Artists white tape or drafting tape. Both will gum up and stick under certain conditions but for the most part will work for a shows run.


----------



## Spacewalker5 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks, I know we used Sharpie Perm. Markers on it, I'll check out the others.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey Spacewalker5,

Another A&H fan!! excellent!! Welcome to the ControlBooth.com community!!

-dvsDave


----------



## soundman (Mar 8, 2004)

I use spike tape on top of the slider and white gaff at the bottom. I have the spike tape color coded with what group it goes to. The white gaff has the actors name on it and the chariters name on it and can be easily moved. I wish I would have taken pics of the board for the musical becaue it looked sharp.


----------



## Spacewalker5 (Mar 9, 2004)

I found the problem with Spike and Gaff tape is that it leaves a pretty nasty residue if you leave it on for any length of time. Though I have used it plenty of times to help bail me out of a bad situation. This yellow stuff is really nice no matter how long you leave it on the board and when I need colors for the channel then I will stick color spike tape on the yellow tape and it seems to work really well. Another thing about the yellow tape is that it is kind of brittle, meaning it tears really easily almost like paper.


----------



## Spacewalker5 (Mar 9, 2004)

dvsDave said:


> Hey Spacewalker5,
> 
> Another A&H fan!! excellent!! Welcome to the ControlBooth.com community!!
> 
> -dvsDave



Thanks! Who could not be an A&H fan?!?!?


----------



## Inaki2 (Mar 10, 2004)

A lot of people don't like A&H, nevertheless they're really good pieces of equipment, and work like a charm


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 10, 2004)

I just ordered a A&H MixWizard 16:2DX for my college program board (the events planning board)

ca't wait till it arrives!!


----------



## Spacewalker5 (Mar 10, 2004)

I am using a ML5000 at the College and a GL2200 at the church. and MAN! do they sound Great!!!


----------



## Inaki2 (Mar 10, 2004)

ML5000 is one hell of a board. I cant be exactly fair in this because I'm the distributor in Argentina for the A&H Dj stuff, but I also have recommended other stuff for live that aint A&H. You cant beat a CADAC or MIDAS mind you, thing is, they cost 4 times as much (at least!!!)


----------



## Spacewalker5 (Mar 10, 2004)

I personally have never used a Midas before but I hear they are spectacular! I will have an opportunity to use one here in the next few months and I am so excited! I know this is kind of a stupid question but what do you guys think about SoundCraft Boards?


----------



## Inaki2 (Mar 10, 2004)

Soundcraft is great, they have one nice EQ section. I like the fact that they thought about everything in their smaller consoles, they really are very practica and sound very nice. The Series Five is s world standard in touring, and the Europe is a great piece of machinery, I can't wait to try the MH3


----------

